# Bream Fishing Escambia



## Rjw615 (May 26, 2008)

Was thinking about getting into that bream tournament this Saturday at Swamphouse. 

I’ve never fished Escambia down there, I have up around Mystic Springs and done decent but that was several years ago. 

Is fishing any different at the mouth of the river? Should be looking to get into the lakes or just stay in the main river and look for 2-4 ft of water with some structure and eddy water? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## born2fizh (Feb 6, 2008)

The fishing this weekend in The Lakes off the river should be great. The bream should be on bed. come out and join us for the tournament is going to be a good time.


----------



## Saltlife Newb (Sep 10, 2017)

born2fizh said:


> The fishing this weekend in The Lakes off the river should be great. The bream should be on bed. come out and join us for the tournament is going to be a good time.




Are the lakes hard to get to? I’m looking to take my yak out to hunt for some bream. I’m in Gulf Breeze 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rjw615 (May 26, 2008)

born2fizh said:


> The fishing this weekend in The Lakes off the river should be great. The bream should be on bed. come out and join us for the tournament is going to be a good time.




We may just come out and donate some money. I know there is going to be some people that know where them slob shell crackers are bedded up...LOL 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## born2fizh (Feb 6, 2008)

Saltlife Newb said:


> Are the lakes hard to get to? I’m looking to take my yak out to hunt for some bream. I’m in Gulf Breeze
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You could use an kayak and catch some shellcracker. Fish the grass south of hwy 90.


----------

